# snowmobile racing



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

iroc race
next wed eve here in rochester

1 of 2 races 

pm me for more info or a pic of the cars


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Get some video if you can Mike,i think they'll be a blast to watch:thumbsup:
Rick


----------

